# Won't print page border bottom



## estates1 (Nov 5, 2007)

I just got a new HP Officejet Pro K5400 for my office. I am trying to print a document from Word. For some reason it won't print out the bottom of the page border. I have printed this document with my last printer just fine, so I am assuming it has something to do with the HP printer. I contacted HP for support and they tried to troubleshoot the problem but was unsucessful. Has anyone come across this before?:sigh:


----------



## kraftwerk (Sep 15, 2007)

It may be a question of the document being set to A4 and the printer to Letter.


----------



## estates1 (Nov 5, 2007)

I have tried printing choosing A4, letter, legal, special borders, etc. 
None of them have worked. A4 printed the entire document about 
2" short of the bottom.


----------



## Andre5 (Dec 10, 2007)

In Windows go to Printers and Faxes, right click the printer, Printing Preferences, Advanced Tab, under Printer Features set Minimize Margins to On. Now you have margins of about 3.3 mm (instead of 17 mm at the bottom).


----------



## estates1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Yeah, it worked. Thank you so much Andre5. You are the best!:wave:


----------

